# Moving to Arkansas



## AztekShine (Mar 29, 2012)

11 days and counting. House is lined up! NIce refineing spot. And if this ore I'm lookn at is worth 2 sheets I'll be doing a lil R&R .....relaxation and refineing. It would almost be too perfect. I'd get all weird and have to get a job at Mickey d's just to stay sane! :twisted:

By the way I'm going to be in NWA if anyone needs to know. I'm prolly gona need nitric.


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 12, 2012)

Made it! Safe and sound.


----------



## supercharged04 (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations. I hope to be moving myself very soon.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Another one moving to Arkansas. What is this invasion of the gold snatchers. I thought we were safe here and that no one could stand red necks...


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 13, 2012)

Bawhahaha! I grew up with a confederate flag on a 40' pole in my front yard! :shock:


----------



## Geo (Apr 13, 2012)

a confederate flag makes you a redneck?


----------



## TXWolfie (Apr 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> a confederate flag makes you a redneck?


Nope a pair of farmer jeans and a straw hat with more cars rusting on the front lawn than working appliances on the porch, I think that will constitue for redneckism.


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> a confederate flag makes you a redneck?




lol No Geo. its just a good indacator! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 13, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > a confederate flag makes you a redneck?
> ...



Don't forget the beer can statues...


Ohhh, and if you hear banjo music, RUN... :twisted:


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a tendacy to run toward banjo music :mrgreen:


----------

